# Carb free breakfast



## musclepump (Jan 25, 2005)

For my cut I'm trying out the rotation of High carb/Low Carb/No carb days. For the low and no carb days, what the hell are some options for breakfast other than egg whites and protein shakes? I need some suggestions, please


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 25, 2005)

Chicken, tuna, etc. You don't necessarily have to eat traditional "breakfast" foods for breakfast.


----------



## Kimber (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm doing the same thing....today is no carb day so I had chicken for breakfast. I can only eat so many eggs in a week!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 25, 2005)

Working well for you Kimber?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> For my cut I'm trying out the rotation of High carb/Low Carb/No carb days. For the low and no carb days, what the hell are some options for breakfast other than egg whites and protein shakes? I need some suggestions, please


Hmmm... What about...
Salmon... 
Or fish cakes (salmon/tuna + egg whites/whole eggs)... 
Or protein and flax crepes (protein powder + flax meal + egg whites +/- cottage cheese + fry pan)


----------



## Kimber (Jan 25, 2005)

So far, I love it...no carb day isn't even that bad. Scale and body fat % have both been moving downward  but its only been 2 weeks...I'll give it a month before I make any real opinions...how about you?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 25, 2005)

This is my first day of the routine, so it'll take some time before I can offer some feedback


----------



## joey2005 (Jan 26, 2005)

But shouldnt you be eating carbs in the morning on low carb days?


----------



## joey2005 (Jan 26, 2005)

Isnt it better to eat  carbs in the morning on no carb days anyway thougH?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

If its a no carb day, it doesn't make sense to eat carbs at all--morning noon or night. For my low carb day I eat them in the morning.


----------



## joey2005 (Jan 26, 2005)

yeah but if you read your post you said for the no carb AND low carb days your looking for no carb meals.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, I just asked for options other than egg whites and protein shakes. And there's always ways of adding a few carbs here or there.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

joey2005 said:
			
		

> yeah but if you read your post you said for the no carb AND low carb days your looking for no carb meals.


I was thinking the same thing...

Only day you should go no carbs in the AM is the nor carb days bud.  I have cycled carbs and loved it!!  Had great results.

You can eat anything you want as long as you keep it protein and fats.  Any source or protein works....I was never big on tradition breakfast food so I don't ever mind missing the eggs and such.  I would eat chicken w/ veggies, chicken w/ a large salad, some eggs, chicken breast with natty pb on it.  Anything really works.  Just gotta get creative...


----------



## Kimber (Jan 26, 2005)

Joey--on the low carb day, 3/6 meals have carbs; on no carb day 0/6....(if musclepump and I are doing the same thing).  Its the Twin Peak Cutting link under Jodi's sticky....sorry, I'm computer illiterate so I don't know how to make a link here.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> Joey--on the low carb day, 3/6 meals have carbs; on no carb day 0/6....(if musclepump and I are doing the same thing).  Its the Twin Peak Cutting link under Jodi's sticky....sorry, I'm computer illiterate so I don't know how to make a link here.


I believe joey was refering to breakfast...he was questioning why musclepump wouldn't want carbs for his breakfast meal during a low carb day.


----------



## Kimber (Jan 26, 2005)

oh, wasn't really paying attention!   

chicken and natty pb? might have to try that one!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> oh, wasn't really paying attention!
> 
> chicken and natty pb? might have to try that one!


As soon as i take it off the grill i smear some on...sorta melts it down some and makes it all oooy gooy and stuff...I love it!

New favorite is tuna w/ natty pb...just mix em together and chow down...damn good!


----------



## Kimber (Jan 26, 2005)

that combination would never occur to me to try...next no carb day is Friday, I'll try them both then.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 26, 2005)

Kimber said:
			
		

> that combination would never occur to me to try...next no carb day is Friday, I'll try them both then.


Tuna is an aquired taste but the chicken I always loved.  I'm a tad weird though  or so I've been told


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jan 26, 2005)

steak and eggs


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> New favorite is tuna w/ natty pb...just mix em together and chow down...damn good!


Oh No, DB is sharing that infamous concuction with others!!! He must be stopped before more humans start consuming canned tuna with PB!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

Low carb milk perhaps?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Oh No, DB is sharing that infamous concuction with others!!! He must be stopped before more humans start consuming canned tuna with PB!


    Everyone will be eating it once I'm done with this board LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Low carb milk perhaps?


How many carbs are in a serving of that?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> As soon as i take it off the grill i smear some on...sorta melts it down some and makes it all oooy gooy and stuff...I love it!
> 
> New favorite is tuna w/ natty pb...just mix em together and chow down...damn good!


That is so gross


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That is so gross


   O everyone says that until they try it....c'mon give it a go!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2005)

No way


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 27, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No way


Give it time I'll grow on ya and you'll try it...one day!


----------

